# Charging with no power?



## Diana Anderson (3 mo ago)

Anyone know what’s going on here? Away from home and checked in on the car. Started to charge but then seemed to stop but still showed charging. 

I stopped charging on the app but then lost contact with it for 5 mins. Eventually came back and finished charging. Was concerned that the app was saying charging yet no power be registered. 

Is this an app thing or car thing? Using a Tesla Gen 3 Wall Charger. 

Does quick start-stop-start intermittent charging harm the battery at all in this scenario?

TIA. 

View attachment 878380


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Diana Anderson said:


> Started to charge but then seemed to stop but still showed charging.


A screenshot of what you were looking at would be helpful. In particular what made it "seem to stop" to you?



Diana Anderson said:


> Does quick start-stop-start intermittent charging harm the battery at all in this scenario?


No, the battery will be fine.

The battery undergoes much more extreme changes just from driving. You can go from providing lots of energy (acceleration) to charging at much higher rates (full regen) more often and more quickly.


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

The app is always second hand information, not always perfect. 
Just sounds like a communication transient error, nothing to worry about


----------

